# Gremlins 3: Drehbuch ist fertig - wird wieder makaber wie Teil 1



## Darkmoon76 (18. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gremlins 3: Drehbuch ist fertig - wird wieder makaber wie Teil 1* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gremlins 3: Drehbuch ist fertig - wird wieder makaber wie Teil 1*


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2017)

was diese hässlichen Viecher da mit den kultigen Gremlins aus Teil 1 und 2 zu tun haben sollen, ist mir reichlich schleierhaft


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (18. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was diese hässlichen Viecher da mit den kultigen Gremlins aus Teil 1 und 2 zu tun haben sollen, ist mir reichlich schleierhaft


Wenn du den Trailer meinst, der hat nichts mit den eigentlichen Gremlins zutun. Weder die Story noch die Monster selbst haben keinen zusammenhang.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. August 2017)

Ärgert mich immer wieder, wenn Videos im Artikel sind, die mit dem Inhalt des Artikels nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2017)

Staplerfahrer7388 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Trailer meinst, der hat nichts mit den eigentlichen Gremlins zutun. Weder die Story noch die Monster selbst haben keinen zusammenhang.



achso okay, ja hab den Trailer gemeint. Dann bin ich ja erleichtert


----------



## Celerex (18. August 2017)

Der Trailer zu diesem Gremlin 2017 ist ja schon ein bisschen arg trashig...  Ich bin gespannt, was sie aus Gremlin 3 machen. Ich fand damals beide Filme ziemlich unterhaltsam, wollte mir die schon seit längerer Zeit mal wieder reinziehen. Bin mal gespannt, ob und wie sehr sie gealtert sind.


----------



## CrysoN86 (19. August 2017)

Ernsthaft PCGames? ... Etwas mehr Recherche sollte man schon betreiben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Gemar (20. August 2017)

Ich dachte schon, das wird ein Trash Movie, dabei hat der Trailer unter der News gar nichts mit Gremlins 1 & 2 zu tun.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. August 2017)

Ach ja Gremlins, was für Erinnerungen. Dabei weiß ich noch wie überrascht ich war, wie fies die Filme waren, tatsächliche Horrorfilme und keine Familien-Horrorfilme. Und Phoebe Cates erst mal *schmacht* so eine Traumfrau.


----------

